# Versteh nur Bahnhof! Script schreiben!



## timtaylorrr (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Ich versteh die Aufgabenstellung nicht. Kann mir jemand sage was hier zu tun ist?


Pre-requisites
Create a file with x amount of lines in it, the content of your choice.


Write a script named 'firstline' that takes two arguments. The first being a line of text, the second being your newly created file. The script should take the first argument and insert it into the very top (the first line) of the file named in your second argument.
Note! The file must retain the original name

Ich benötige nicht die Lösung!

DANKE


----------



## deepthroat (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi.

Das Skript soll den Inhalt einer Datei ändern indem eine Zeile an den Anfang der Datei hinzugefügt wird.

Bsp: die Datei heißt test.txt und hat folgenden Inhalt: 
	
	
	



```
abc
Hallo
Buenos tardes.
```
Du rufst dein Skript folgendermassen auf:
	
	
	



```
./prepend.sh "für die erste Zeile" test.txt
```
Dann soll sich der Inhalt von test.txt so verändern:
	
	
	



```
für die erste Zeile
abc
Hallo
Buenos tardes.
```
Gruß


----------



## Navy (24. Oktober 2007)

Kurzer, relativ belangloser Einwand: Unter Unix werden Dateien nicht anhand der Endung identifiziert. Eine Textdatei hat genau wie ein Binary keine Endung, vielmehr sollte man vernünftige Namen vergeben...


----------

